# Obi at 15 months



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

What a gorgeous face!! He is so cute


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a little doll! Just want to kiss that face! How much does he weigh?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

He has the cutest face. Absolutely irresistable


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

...and what a beauty Obi is


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello there handsome! Looking lovely with his tidy little face


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Clare he is looking very gorgeous!  xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Ooooooooh look at that adorable little face,he is just so cute!!! I think obi and miley would make the perfect couple,could you imagine their puppies lol xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous ... love the shorter haircut. x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Obi is looking so handsome!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep I love him ... such a cute face ... xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely photo of Obi Clare.... I think he looks a little like Sarah's Millie?


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

What a cutie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Love him 😍😍


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw, Obi is gorgeous. I have an American mini too however she is blonde and is just over 16 weeks. I'd love to think that she'd grow up to be even half as cute as little obi. Out of interest, how much does Obi weigh? Molly was 4.4kgs at 16 weeks, just wondered how big she'll get  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello Obi handsome boy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH what a great picture!!! i need to take that one to the groomers when I go....that is just how I want ladys mustacche to look!

He is so gorgeous! give him a cuddle from me and Lady


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Obi you are very cute! Hope you are better now too! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you! It's quite hard to get a good photo where you can see his eyes. That one was just luck on my phone! 



Nanci said:


> What a little doll! Just want to kiss that face! How much does he weigh?


 He's just under 9kg and is 13.5/14 inches to the shoulder, can't get him to stand still to measure properly! 



mandym said:


> Ooooooooh look at that adorable little face,he is just so cute!!! I think obi and miley would make the perfect couple,could you imagine their puppies lol xxx


 ah I know Mandy, I think Obi/Miley babies would be super gorgeous. We'll just have to imagine Mandy. He's had the snip now 



mairi1 said:


> Aw, Obi is gorgeous. I have an American mini too however she is blonde and is just over 16 weeks. I'd love to think that she'd grow up to be even half as cute as little obi. Out of interest, how much does Obi weigh? Molly was 4.4kgs at 16 weeks, just wondered how big she'll get  x


 Thank you so much. I'm sure she will. I love the teddy look of the american cross with the shorter nose. He's just under 9kg and fully grown now. I think he made his final height and weight at around 10months. 



Janev1000 said:


> Obi you are very cute! Hope you are better now too! x


 He's doing really well Jane, thanks for asking, one day at a time for us


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

It's so good to get a little Obi fix. I so love his little cutie pie face  X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Claire, thats a nice size


----------

